# Valores comerciales de diodos zener



## juampi98 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola
Necesitaría que alguien me facilitará los valores comerciales de diodos zener, ya que por más que busco y busco solo logré encontrar que se producen desde 3,3v  y con una potencia mínima de 250mW.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2008)

Hola.
http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...lHehEkVbJhTWN/China-Zener-Diodes-ZMM6V8-.html

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...rEhG/China-Zener-Diodes-1N4728A-1N4761A-.html

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...ljMyQXckLZxVR/China-Zener-Diodes-BZX85C-.html
http://www.vishay.com/docs/85604/bzx55.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/49626/sg2115.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/Z/X/8/BZX85C....shtml
En esas direcciones tal vez podrás hallar lo que buscas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juampi98 (Oct 5, 2008)

Gracias!
Me sirvió mucho

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

En esta hoja de datos que te adjunto están todos los valores comerciales.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 9, 2009)

Acá tienes mas

Saludos.


----------



## MaximilianoAB (Nov 23, 2011)

hola. tinen alguna identificacion de un zener de un rango de unos 0.8v


----------



## BKAR (Nov 23, 2011)

mmm no conosco de 0.8 jaja creo que hay de 3.3vol minimo
para que quieres de 0.8? no seria lo mismo que un diodo de uso general(Si 0.7)


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola.

Usa un diodo común o prueba esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## MaximilianoAB (Nov 24, 2011)

eeeehh sierto BKAR, no lo pense asi , bueno no se si me pueden ayudar con una idea que tengo, mi idea es hacer un oscilador astable (sin 555, con motivo de experimento) con un latch sr con transistores y diodos zener a modo de comparadores de voltaje, tal vez es algo imposible pero quisiera saber si se puede y que me den ideas porfis.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 24, 2011)

si preguntas si los diodos se usan para comparar..si se usan para comparar
mi no entender tu idea..pero si te vas a profundizar en el tema, hazlo en un tema ya discutido del 555


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2011)

sIn embargo existen (o existieron) zeners de 2V7 y de 1V4 al menos en las lineas Phlips Fapesa



Incluido un didos especial de 2V8 muy utilzado en las fuentes conmutadaas de los chasis de TV desarrollados por MBL la filial Belga de Philips en sus modeltos CTV15 y CTV20 cuya fuente tenia una particularida muy singular arancaba en los 60VAC de linea y desde alli hasta los 240VAC el aparato funcionaba perfecto, por lo cual era muy buscado en lugares donde la tensión de linea era baja, yo los he tenido funciondo por horas a 60VAC funcionando correctamente sin nada raro.

Un echo anecdotico cuando esta fuente fallaba, un dato de su correcto funcionamiento era que debia hacelo de nuevo desde los 60VAC de no hacerlo y si bien regulaba y estabilizaba correctamente antes de un mes regresaba con la fuente dañada........


----------



## MaximilianoAB (Nov 25, 2011)

BKAR, la idea es no usar 555 y la idea es que el condensador se cargue y que al pasar el VZ del diodo zener active el set de latch sr, luego cuando baje del VZ active el reset del latch, bueno talvez es un proyecto un tanto ireal, no lo se, pero me fascinan este tipo de cosas, despues de todo, no se aprende o es muy dificil aprender sin quemar un par de componentes      , de todas formas gracias por toda la ayuda, de verdad es un fantastico foro, ya creo que voy a llorar jajajajajaja


----------



## BKAR (Nov 25, 2011)

ya tienes algún esquema o diseño en mente?


----------



## MaximilianoAB (Nov 26, 2011)

algo asi pero lo probe en un simulador para ver si funcionaba pero deo aber cometido errores porque no funciono, cuando tenga el esquema no tardare en subirlo


----------



## Pull1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola, alguien me podria decir como se llama un elemento es como dos diodos zener conectados opuestamente, adjunto una imagen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

No concuerda el dibujo con el del *back to back zener* o con el* zener bipolar* ni con el del *diac*

http://www.nxp.com/products/diodes/zener_diodes/BZB100A.html

Pero así se llaman.


----------



## malesi (Feb 1, 2012)

Se llama

Supresor de tensión (Bidirectional breakdown)

Saludos


----------



## Pull1988 (Feb 1, 2012)

muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------

